# Urgent PC build



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
  I need advice for a new build after my Dad's PC died unexpectedly yesterday. He wants a new rig ASAP and I agreed to build one for him. I have one week to do this: Purchase parts and build!
  Functionally the most intensive thing he uses it for is video editing for home videos. With that in mind could you please make some suggestions for a XP prof based PC. The budget $400-500. I dont want to OC this machine as I  wont be able to run stability tests or trobleshoot.
  I would like to buy from newegg since shipping to my door is usually 2 days (I am in NY).
Here's what I need:

Case
PSU
MOBO
CPU+/-fan or HS
RAM
VGA
HDD

Please tell me if I am being realistic in this endeavour or is this too little $$ or time to achieve it in...
Also please make recommendations for any/all parts
Thanks much!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a quick question before I start really looking, will there be any gaming?


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just a quick question before I start really looking, will there be any gaming?



No gaming at all!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet ok!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052

mobo- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128334

gfx card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121242

RAM- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231207

PSU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003

HD- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

Case- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147095

$491.97


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2008)

what you mean died, as in Fried everything, or just the Power SUpply?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103276
HSF for CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233004
Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131324
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161183
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148316
Case + PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129024

Comes out approx. to $480 before shipping. I did not add a video card due to pretty decent onboard video on the motherboard. What OS you planning?

EDIT: Can't forget the thermal paste for the cpu and hsf! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154003

New approx total of $488.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

for non gaming systems, some modern onboard video is actually pretty beefy (AMD 780G, Nv 8200)

On the plus side, its one less hot component to cool, so less noise.

I agree with JR racing fans suggestions, he's picked the right hardware for a video editing machine - its also very future proof with HDMI, and a vista/blu ray capable onboard video.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, I don't like being out done that easily. Here's another go at it.

case- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147095
HD- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
PSU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003
mobo- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121341 (this one has onboard graphics)
CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 (lets see that phenom keep up with a q6600)
RAM- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231207

$449.94


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

Jrs option has a far, far superior motherboard. A generic intel with intel onboard graphics, is going to be far slower than the version Jr listed.

Jr's one is going to be better overall, rather than a faster CPU and an inferior motherboard with nearly worthless onboard graphics.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> what you mean died, as in Fried everything, or just the Power SUpply?



I dont know exactly what happened.
But he gets the black BIOS screen on bootup... he's not very tech savy. I will be able to figure out once I actually get there next weekend. My guess is probably a failed HDD!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Jrs option has a far, far superior motherboard. A generic intel with intel onboard graphics, is going to be far slower than the version Jr listed.
> 
> Jr's one is going to be better overall, rather than a faster CPU and an inferior motherboard with nearly worthless onboard graphics.



ok, fair enough, then how about this motherboard and gfx card(I know the gfx isn't strong, but this build isnt for gaming)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128356

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127367

$489.93 and I'm pretty confident this will beat JR's build


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks a Bunch Guys!
These are very helpful suggestions...
At this point:
- I am leaning more towards a decent On-board graphics solution for now. If later he wants to add a VGA - there needs to be a empty PCIE slot.
- Is the inbuilt PS in the Antec case - decent?
- I found a 500Gig HDD sitting in my stuff, so that saves some money. What should I upgrade ...?better RAM, faster CPU or leave things as they are?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

antec PSU's are decent. One of the few PSU brands that come with a case, that are respectable.


I really, really suggest the HD3200/phenom setup earlier, if you have extra money, consider spending it on better (quieter!) cooling. If you can get this PC nice and quiet, it'll make it a lot nicer to leave crunching video files overnight.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

Any thoughts on how this would stack up against the Agena ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103295


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you have extra money, consider spending it on better (quieter!) cooling


This would be highly welcome...
Any suggestions on that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

@BarbaricSoul

Oh trust me if there was overclocking involved. I would've said an Intel e7300 and bring it up close to 3.4Ghz. And that 8400GS is still just as good as the onboard of Asus 780G board I've chosen. Even at that, if there was light gaming involved, you can add this to my build makes it a little overbudget. It may be worth it  FOR NOW but not for future gaming purposes. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260075

EDIT: And the board I've chosen has an option for 4 sticks of ram.

@Nocrapman

It's nice and all but it's truly an overclocker's chip. 4 cores is still better than 3.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> This would be highly welcome...
> Any suggestions on that?



Jr already had a xigmatek CPU cooler (and a good choice) but its certainly a good idea to invest in some quiet fans for the case.

Find out how many and what size fans it uses, and get some good fans - i prefer nexus fans at 7V or 10V, so look for some fan power adaptors that can manage that (you can get fan controllers with knobs, but i prefer the hard wired ones)


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 12, 2008)

You could do all your shopping here at TPU and get all or better components that jr listed, at a sub $400 price.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't get it, your suggesting a phenom 9550/780 chipset over a q6600/p31 chipset(which can now easily be upped to a p35 considering he has a 500 gig HD he can use)? It's my understanding the best phenoms, ie. 9850 and 9950 are just now reaching the performance levels of the q6600. What am I missing here?

A 2.2 gig phenom can even think about keeping up with a 2.4 gig C2Q, or am I wrong?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

I was lookin up a few quick reviews, albeit they were of the Phenom 9600 (old ones with the TLB erratum, not a B3), and at stock clocks its truly not much slower. Matter of like within 8-10 seconds in crunching a divx avi.

Edit: I read up on it @ Tom's Hardware.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> You could do all your shopping here at TPU and get all or better components that jr listed, at a sub $400 price.



really...
can u post a link?


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 12, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I don't get it, your suggesting a phenom 9550/780 chipset over a q6600/p31 chipset(which can now easily be upped to a p35 considering he has a 500 gig HD he can use)? It's my understanding the best phenoms, ie. 9850 and 9950 are just now reaching the performance levels of the q6600. What am I missing here?
> 
> A 2.2 gig phenom can even think about keeping up with a 2.4 gig C2Q, or am I wrong?



Thats something to think about!!
How much dent will it make to upgrade to a p35 based mobo.?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> Thats something to think about!!
> How much dent will it make to upgrade to a p35 based mobo.?




about $20

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 12, 2008)

this is $341 with nice Tri Core performance for dad. i even factored in the shipping on the case. you could even add some extras at this price. maybe a sound card or some half way decent speakers. or a media card reader. whatever you think your dad might like. some new drives or w/e

i like this build for a parent. for a little bit more he can have all new components, too 

do the old man proud 

Proc
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103254

Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186151

PS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006

Vid Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141068

HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148138

Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146526

Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147077


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the build and all but why a video card when there is no gaming involved? Why not 4GB and a board with 4 dimms? Then again, not my build so I am leaving it at that.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 12, 2008)

oh i thought get a vid card since its only $20 and might give some better options for monitor enhancements over integrated. and its DX10 in case a jump to Vista is ever made

lol i didn't notice the mobo restrictions with mem slots until after i chose it. i didn't feel like picking another :/

its inexpensive and 2 gigs sounds like enough memory for what the unit will be used for. so two slots is plenty i suppose


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500006
CPU+/-fan or HS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231207
VGA: Onboard is good enough
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288
ODD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136149

$501.69 after Shipping.  With 4GB of DDR2-800 and a Q6600, the machine should handle video editing just fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> I dont know exactly what happened.
> But he gets the black BIOS screen on bootup... he's not very tech savy. I will be able to figure out once I actually get there next weekend. My guess is probably a failed HDD!



probably tried flashing the bios or the video card went bad, or he tried reseting the bios, there is a jumper on the board that controls that, i suggest changing that to reset everything then place it to default before powering up. Read the Manual on the motherboard for the proper settings.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I like the build and all but why a video card when there is no gaming involved? Why not 4GB and a board with 4 dimms? Then again, not my build so I am leaving it at that.



I agree. At this point after considering all the suggestions, I am going to keep it simple.
No games... no VGA.

4GBs of RAM (or room for that), since although I am installing XP for now, he might upgrade to Vista later.

I am still looking for a compact-ish case, that has good circulation, yet is not big. Since I am not installing gaming card/sound card or other goodies... I would like to keep it small on size without running into major heat issues.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

have a look at the antec solo/P150.

They're not that cheap, but they're a well cooled, quiet(silent if you use good fans) case that isnt unnecessarily large.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Any idea where I might find decent SATA cables without paying twice the money for shipping?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry no clue. I have piles of them, since i get free ones with every new motherboard.

I'd just have a look in local stores, you might get some bargains.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> Thanks!
> Any idea where I might find decent SATA cables without paying twice the money for shipping?



PM me. I've got a TON of SATA cables. I'll sell them cheap, and shipping should be very reasonable.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> I agree. At this point after considering all the suggestions, I am going to keep it simple.
> No games... no VGA.
> 
> 4GBs of RAM (or room for that), since although I am installing XP for now, *he might upgrade to Vista later.*
> ...


well then a DX10 vid card would be desirable. otherwise Vista Premium (Aero) isn't going to be so great

just sayin'.  for $20 its a good investment imo


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

the AM2 780G board mentioned earlier, had full DX10 support (and therefore, full vista support)


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

damn

 ignore post above...above post


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> damn
> 
> ignore post above...above post



I made sure to mention that when i was originally reccomending the AM2 board over the intel versions suggested, purely because of the added features of the onboard video card. (Vista, blu ray)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't need DX10 to run any part of Aero.  DX10 has nothing to do with Aero, and is only going to come into play in games, which he alreadys said isn't a factor.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i figured that out already thanks


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You don't need DX10 to run any part of Aero.  DX10 has nothing to do with Aero, and is only going to come into play in games, which he alreadys said isn't a factor.



Indeed you dont, but compared to the intel offerings and their poor performance, the AMD onboard is a world faster for no more cost increase.

If the option was powerful onboard graphics, or spending more cost for a weak dedicated card in the event of upgrading... for a non gamer, the powerful (overkill) onboard is the best choice.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

i learn something everyday here


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Indeed you dont, but compared to the intel offerings and their poor performance, the AMD onboard is a world faster for no more cost increase.
> 
> If the option was powerful onboard graphics, or spending more cost for a weak dedicated card in the event of upgrading... for a non gamer, the powerful (overkill) onboard is the best choice.



ya he wouldnt need to spend a extra 30 dollars on a video card when he has a built in unit.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya he wouldnt need to spend a extra 30 dollars on a video card when he has a built in unit.



just to clarify my key point, he wont need to spend money on a new video card for current OR future purposes.

He could have got an intel GMA 950 onboard now, and been fine in XP, but suffered crappy aero performance if he went vista. Its spending the same money not just for the current purposes, but hedging your bets against possible future uses as well. Thats why i mentioned blu ray support, cause in a few years this PC could well end up a media PC like many older systems do today.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2008)

well looking at alot of the boards on NE, those AMDs do have good feature set, for today and tomorrow, if he decides he wants to game, he can always slap in a good videocard and be on his way.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Indeed you dont, but compared to the intel offerings and their poor performance, the AMD onboard is a world faster for no more cost increase.
> 
> If the option was powerful onboard graphics, or spending more cost for a weak dedicated card in the event of upgrading... for a non gamer, the powerful (overkill) onboard is the best choice.



Why would he need a more powerful solution?  The intended use of the machine isn't going to be helped in any way by the improved graphics solution.  However, it is going to hindered by the weaker processor.  Video Editing/Encoding is a lot heavier on the CPU than the GPU, the GPU goes virtually unused.

You speak of Blu-Ray player support, but do you really think they are going to be slapping a Blu-Ray drive in a $500 budget build?  I don't.  And if the time ever comes that Blu-Ray playback is needed, a $20 graphics card can be added that will get the job done.

But for right now, the Intel builds with the better CPU fit the intended uses of the computer better.  The AMD builds would be better overall, but he doesn't want a better overall computer, he wants a computer to fit a purpose.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Why would he need a more powerful solution?  The intended use of the machine isn't going to be helped in any way by the improved graphics solution.  However, it is going to hindered by the weaker processor.  Video Editing/Encoding is a lot heavier on the CPU than the GPU, the GPU goes virtually unused.
> 
> You speak of Blu-Ray player support, but do you really think they are going to be slapping a Blu-Ray drive in a $500 budget build?  I don't.  And if the time ever comes that Blu-Ray playback is needed, a $20 graphics card can be added that will get the job done.
> 
> But for right now, the Intel builds with the better CPU fit the intended uses of the computer better.  The AMD builds would be better overall, but he doesn't want a better overall computer, he wants a computer to fit a purpose.



yes, you have a valid point. It boils down to two things: The intels would require further investment down the road (extra video card) whereas the AMD would not. The goal was a budget build for someone who is not a gamer or overclocker - so just saying 'we can throw a better one in later' is very inconvenient to that kind of person.

I thought of the same thing you just spoke of, and decided it was an inefficient way of doing it. The AMD method is very close to as powerful, whilst leaving itself open to changes in purpose WITHOUT any hardware changes required to go with it. 

(note that i said 'in a few years' on blu ray. they'll be dirt cheap in a year or two, and if the owner requires a more powerful encoding PC, then having this one more versatile helps with resale value to achieve that goal)


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a very interesting decision making process. I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions.

Here's where I am at this point and I know I need to wrap up quickly, so I can order by tonight:

MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131324
It gives me inbuilt video, helps keep it simple for now, but has the scope for upgrade.

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211
I know.. what am I thinking. But for the price-performance ratio, I just find this unresistable at $60. Later on, when the Phenoms are selling this cheap, I can upgrade the proc and relegade it to a media server.

PSU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010
lots of headroom for any upgrade and future proof.

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
For XP, this should be sufficient!

ODD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106265
Cheap and free shipping.

Total at this point: $255.

I still need a decent case and do I need a CPU cooler/HS if I am not OCing this thing?
Please suggest...

What do you guys think? I might get away with this under for $350!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just to clarify my key point, he wont need to spend money on a new video card for current OR future purposes.
> 
> He could have got an intel GMA 950 onboard now, and been fine in XP, but suffered crappy aero performance if he went vista. Its spending the same money not just for the current purposes, but hedging your bets against possible future uses as well. Thats why i mentioned blu ray support, cause in a few years this PC could well end up a media PC like many older systems do today.



The GMA950 doesn't have any problem with Aero.  The Aero performance is no where near "crappy" on it. This statement makes it pretty obvious that you have never actually used Aero on a GMA950.



Mussels said:


> yes, you have a valid point. It boils down to two things: The intels would require further investment down the road (extra video card) whereas the AMD would not. The goal was a budget build for someone who is not a gamer or overclocker - so just saying 'we can throw a better one in later' is very inconvenient to that kind of person.
> 
> I thought of the same thing you just spoke of, and decided it was an inefficient way of doing it. The AMD method is very close to as powerful, whilst leaving itself open to changes in purpose WITHOUT any hardware changes required to go with it.
> 
> (note that i said 'in a few years' on blu ray. they'll be dirt cheap in a year or two, and if the owner requires a more powerful encoding PC, then having this one more versatile helps with resale value to achieve that goal)



The only thing that would require a better video card down the road would be Blu-Ray support.  And with both builds that WOULD require a hardware change.  With the AMD build, a Blu-Ray drive would need to be installed, or at the very minimum an external drive.  The Intel build would require a video card also.  By the time Blu-Ray drives are dirt cheap, so will the video cards that are required to play Blu-Ray movies.  Heck you can already pick up a video card capable of Blu-Ray playback for under $30...


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> This is a very interesting decision making process. I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions.
> 
> Here's where I am at this point and I know I need to wrap up quickly, so I can order by tonight:
> 
> ...


i don't like the processor too much. i mean i do, but if building something new....maybe consider spending a little more....for a little more? 

and this power supply is less money before rebate on your unit and just $15 more after 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015

i think its a better choice for the money and a good compromise as you don't have to wait for a rebate. its top notch, the OCZ StealthXStream is fairly average and under load the PCP&Cooling could prolly outperform it. 500w or no.

so, just $15 more. or $15 less right off the bat, no rebate to wait on

and i still like my 8450 Tri Core choice for the processor. i  mean its not a quad, but its not priced like one, either. 

but if keeping the price ultra low ($350) i suppose you're doing a good job

if nothing else consider the PSU

oh, and i still like my build at the bottom of the last page better. just dump the vid card and match it with your chosen mobo. right there you've almost made up the difference in price. the RAM is cheaper, and the processor makes it a more dynamic build for your dads purposes. you can upgrade the PSU if you like, i suppose. but i doubt it will ever need a 600w PSU


just my two cents....


----------



## suraswami (Oct 13, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> This is a very interesting decision making process. I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions.
> 
> Here's where I am at this point and I know I need to wrap up quickly, so I can order by tonight:
> 
> ...



Actually thats a good idea.  If I can suggest, if you have a Frys store nearby check out their X2 5000 + mobo combo for only $80, X4 9550 + mobo for $140 and X3 8450 + mobo for $120.

Actually people say that OCZ has some cripple or something which is not good.  I would go with Antec or check out my FS thread.  I have an awesome Ultra Modular PSU for sale.  Brand new sealed.

If your dad's case is good enough why not use it?  Just buy a decent PSU?

If you are going mATX route why not get one of those cool looking Lanbox/cube type case with PSU?


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 13, 2008)

i've been shoppin' and came across this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

some extra "bang for the buck" if ever needed as threadstarter says it might be later. good PSU, too. has 650w

review:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=110


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2008)

just to say this at newtekie: i have used GMA 950, and GMA x3100 (my lan rigs onboard). Aero did indeed lag at times, and the drivers are terrible (it kept forgetting what resolution the screen was at, and resets to 640x480)

well a 5000+ is going to be slower than a phenom in video encoding, HOWEVER it is a lot cheaper.

the OCZ PSU will be fine for your system, as they run mine fine and have for years.

The Gskill ram is perfectly adequate. Nothing wrong with it whatsoever.


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 14, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> i've been shoppin' and came across this PSU:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015
> 
> ...



Thanks! This seems like a great find... and I have had only good experiences with antec in the past.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Antec Neo HE 500, 2 years running, solid


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 14, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Actually thats a good idea.  If I can suggest, if you have a Frys store nearby check out their X2 5000 + mobo combo for only $80, X4 9550 + mobo for $140 and X3 8450 + mobo for $120.
> 
> Actually people say that OCZ has some cripple or something which is not good.  I would go with Antec or check out my FS thread.  I have an awesome Ultra Modular PSU for sale.  Brand new sealed.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately No FRYS nearby... so have to stick with NE.

I changed to Antec for the PSU. Thanks for ur offer but I am in a hurry to get this running and u seem to be in CA, and I am in NY.

I want to fix his old computer and keep it as backup. Its 3-4yrs old anyway.

Do you have a link to the Lanbox/cube type cases u r taling about?


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 14, 2008)

*CPU Choice*

This just sprang up on newegg this morn: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103244

For $120 shipped... any reason not to buy it?

Also, If I am not Ocing -  do I need to upgrade the HSF on this?


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you guys know, what I finally purchased.
Thanks for all your help folks!
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=10937008


----------

